# Small backpack to carry your Kindle, iPad, etc. !



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I made this small backpack for Anne, a member here on KB. She wanted something to carry her ereader and her iPad. I had never made anything like this and it was fun! It measures 10" x 12" x 4", it has a cell phone pocket inside and a pocket on the back part of the inside, and I put adjustable straps on it. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

That is adorable!  and I love the fabric.  Excellent job, Patricia.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

That's pretty cool. I use Tom bihn bags. I have no skill other than spending money.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> That's pretty cool. I use Tom bihn bags. I have no skill other than spending money.


lol .... I think a lot of us have that skill!


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

It is, so, cute. You did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

It looks fabulous and very cute


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Great job on the backpack.  I love that the newsprint fabric on it is quilted.  Did the fabric come that way or was it something you did?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Love it Patricia! Are you going to selling these too?
It's a great idea.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Great job on the backpack. I love that the newsprint fabric on it is quilted. Did the fabric come that way or was it something you did?


I actually machine quilted the fabric myself. This backpack was pretty labor intensive, I had never done anything like it before. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Love it Patricia! Are you going to selling these too?
> It's a great idea.


Thanks! Yes, I will be selling these as well. The price is $45. Like I said before, it's a pretty labor intensive project and has a lot of hand sewing work on it. It was fun to make though.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay... I've always known that you're very talented and make beautiful things... but this backpack is over the top!!  Awesome job!!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Really awesome!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice, Patricia!
The fabric is cute


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Patricia - too bad that we live half a world apart, we would make a great team.
I made this sleeve yesterday for my stepdaughter - it fits a Kindle in a cover and looks fabulous with the cover I already made for her.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

manou said:


> Patricia - too bad that we live half a world apart, we would make a great team.
> I made this sleeve yesterday for my stepdaughter - it fits a Kindle in a cover and looks fabulous with the cover I already made for her.


You are right, we think along the same lines, don't we? I like your fabric. Saw that cover you made, that looks great. Now you'll have to make her a bag to match her cover and her sleeve!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't think I will  get into making bags - but I might make a black shift dress for her as a birthday pressie (she really wants one). 
You have unique skills with your bags - I am more into dress making. As I said, we would make a great team


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Patricia, will you stop making new cute things  How am I supposed to decide what I want?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

lindnet said:


> Patricia, will you stop making new cute things How am I supposed to decide what I want?


LOL, Linda. I need to stay off this computer, looking at patterns. I love to sew, and love to try out new things. That's why I did this backpack, I had never tried anything like this. I have several new things I want to make for Christmas, time is running out. Have a really cute pattern for a coloring book tote for my granddaughter, has little pockets all around to slip the crayons in, and I found some fabric with crayons on it. I'm excited to make that one.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

You really should open an etsy. I love all your stuff.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Patricia, you've outdone yourself!  So nice!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG, that is so adorable! It looks like the pocket is smiling.


----------

